# Ultra Light Tackle For Common Carp



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

just some good light tackle fun with the family, 4 pound line vs some good size common carp. we used sweet corn for bait with with small hooks a little split shot. i chum the area and fish a few rods in the area i chum. we landed 5 carp today in about 2 hours on the water


----------

